# Pacesetter Headers



## VinnyGTO (Mar 22, 2010)

Im thinking about getting these pacesetter headers for my 06 GTO with the mid pipes coated.I herd there pretty good coated and there a bang for your buck.Does any one have them?How are they?Will i get some HP gains and a louder sound?Also do i need Optional O2 Extenders?What do they actually do?I know kooks are great but i dont have the $$ for them.


Pacesetter 1 3/4" x 3" Headers - 2004-06 Pontiac GTO - Coated [PAC72C2258] - $549.95$369.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!

EDIT:I have the SLP LMII and K&n COI and im not happy with the sound dont think its loud enough,will these improve the sound alot?


Thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Long tubes will make a huge difference in preformance and sound. You WILL need tune after installing these because you will be running really rich and if you go catless mids then you will throw a CEL for your rear O2s.

Pasesetters come with O2 extentions but they are the splice kind and Maryland Speed as really nice plug and play ententions and are def worth the extrea $50.

I helped a buddy install coated Pacesetters on his 06 and it was a solid days work. We aren't super mechanics but held our own. Gotta drop the rack and some of the fitting are a PITA to get back on but very doable. I would advise having someone help you as a second set of hands makes its 10X easier.


----------



## VinnyGTO (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks!!Any one else have input?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Just installed mine about 2 weeks ago, and I am very impressed with them. You will need the front O2 extensions, don't bother buying the back ones. the connectors reach and I just zip tied them in place. Get the plug and play versions from Maryland Speed when you order the headers, much simpler, you don't want to be trying to splice wires in the back of the engine! They will change the tone and loudness quite a bit, you should be happy with it. Advice I would give is allow plenty of time to do this, and have a quart of Dexron Trans fluid to refill the power steering when you are done, and buy a new set of O rings for the rack fluid lines. Some say you can re use them, I would not have used mine over, but I got a set ahead of time. You will need a 16 and 19 MM crow's foot tool for the lines, and lots of patience, but it is not terribly difficult.


----------



## kerleyfries (Apr 8, 2010)

i have ceramic coated lt pacesetters. install was fine except for moving the rack. i had some issues getting the lines reconnected. other than that was a flawless install. fantastic fit. excellent look. couldnt be happier. i would recommend these over most. less expensive and the power is there. some people try and bash these cuz they spent more money but dont listen to them. not trying to be crappy but you dont have to spend 1000 bucks on headers to make power and sound great. they will send you wire so that you can extend your o2s by yourself. i recommend soldering them and using heatsink. 

my current mods on my 04 goat are pacesetter lts, loudmouth no cats and cai intake. just dynoed car with no tune 334.68rwhp and 353.96rwtq. hope this helps. my airfuel never got higher than 13.3 which is fine.


----------



## kerleyfries (Apr 8, 2010)

BTW... you have a similar setup as mine. if you dont run cats your car will be loud as hell! but mine sounds great. 

video-2010-04-10-17-35-03.flv video by kerleyfries - Photobucket


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah im really lookin into the jet hot coated ones and was wondering if ill hve an issue of melting things around my steering rod like in the past?

and anyone know of anyone who welded cats to the catless mids they give you?

sorry for the thread highjack


----------

